# How to block Router setup page



## itsaashish (Sep 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to block others from accessing my router setup page?

Eg : A gave password of Wifi to B but do not want him to access the router page by going to 192.168.1.1.

How can i make sure B does not see wifi/router password. Even mac filtering doesn't help here.
I just want to block others from accessing 192.168.1.1 so they don't change pwd/configuration there.

Attached pic for reference.

Image Hosting Scrip


----------



## Flake (Sep 29, 2016)

Why don't you change router's admin password? Even if you give your WiFi password to someone, nobody can change router settings without admin password.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Wireless isolation is one way to prevent any device connected through wireless accessing router's management page. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsaashish (Oct 1, 2016)

The problem for me is, the moment i click 192.168.1.1 it shows both my router user id/pwd & wireless id/pwd. Its netis router and can't seems to avoid the opening pge.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 2, 2016)

^there is setting for whom you are allowing to view routers setup page (using mac address for devices)..
This will ensure only one or listed device can access this page. Usually it should be wired connection (wire from router to computer) to device for maintenance and troubleshooting etc etc.
After that you can change password for better security.


----------

